# Cyberguard Access??



## jaqcal (Apr 9, 2008)

I have a friend that has a Cyberguard SG 560 Firewall/VPN router that was set up by someone else. I cant access the GUI by inputing the IP address into a browser - it comes up with 'page can't be displayed'. I can ping the address and telnet into the router however, so I know it's working. I need to access the GUI to set up port forwarding, but I can't seem to get in. I've tried power cycling the router, I've tried HTTPS://, I've tried hooking up a laptop directly to the router - nothing. I don't want to reset it because he has DSL and doesn't have his user info and I don't want to lose that and have to call the phone company. 

Is there something I'm missing here? Is there a way to get in I don't know or a way to enable the GUI access?

Any help would be very much appreatiated!
Thanks!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Not without knowing the password. Call the phone company and get the data required and reset the unit.


----------



## kamleshbch (Apr 14, 2008)

johnwill said:


> Not without knowing the password. Call the phone company and get the data required and reset the unit.


Hi,

There is no other method to collect the GUI interface. You have to reset or upgrade the firmware.
After reset the firewall, the username is "root" and password is "default"

Kamlesh


----------

